# Assign #47: Street Photography



## Jeff Canes (Oct 8, 2006)

The new assignment is *Street Photography*. Pretty self-explanatory right? I will post the next assignment in a few weeks.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 15, 2006)

1




2




3




4




5 and my fav, taken from the hip and aimed at the dude with the hat but got the little cheeky chap behind


----------



## Hair Bear (Oct 15, 2006)

On reflection am I OK to post that last pic? Its got two kids in it, can a mod tell me or del it please


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2006)

We have a new assignment!?!?!? 

COOL!

*WE HAVE A NEW ASSIGNMENT!   *

(HairBear, shhh, just leave it here... it's nice kids!)


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> We have a new assignment!?!?!?
> 
> COOL!
> 
> ...


As if I don't have enough homework already...


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 15, 2006)

I went out for a long time but there wasn't really anyone worth shooting I'm sure partly due to cold everyone was inside, so here is my only decent one. I'll have some more shortly

Taken from the hip


----------



## c_mac (Oct 20, 2006)

are these people shots or just anything "street"?


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 20, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_photography


----------



## c_mac (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhh ok. now i will def have to go out and shoot some more shots!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 23, 2006)

c_mac said:
			
		

> are these people shots or just anything "street"?


 
Interpret as you please 



			
				Hair Bear said:
			
		

> On reflection am I OK to post that last pic? Its got two kids in it, can a mod tell me or del it please


 
that is up to you IMO


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 31, 2006)

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2





3


----------



## c_mac (Nov 2, 2006)

1.




2.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 2, 2006)

Will post couple more in the morning.


----------



## andrew todd (Nov 22, 2006)

i took these with the smallest cam i had ,,my canon t70,, just picked up a yashica rangefinder so im looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

